# Clutch Spinning Rods?



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone have any info or experience with the Clutch spinning rods?

One is called the Exalt and the other the Tempest?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like they'll be available to order starting on Wednesday. Here's the specs on the Exalt. www.clutchfishing.com


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

What great timing! Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The new website will be up and running tonight. The first run of production rods will go quick. I know I want to get my hands on one, but I'll be waiting a couple months before I pull the trigger.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have four key largo's that are due for replacement. Was about to get some TFO gis rods until I saw this post. I appreciate the update.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I am missing why these are so good they have a top tier price. Starting at $200 they are in Dan James (built by vets in the US) or similar custom rod pricing. 

A person can pick up a Sewell S1 or Laguna Liquid for less and those are both considered some of the best off the rack rods from well known custom rod builders with a long history.


----------

